# Has anyone tried Lr Classic on MacBook Air 2018?



## Luc Desaulniers (Nov 14, 2018)

Looking into replacing my aging MacBook Pro Retina 2012 with either a fully-specced iPad Pro (which would require a switch to Lr CC mobile) or a 2018 MacBook Air (16Gb 512Gb SSD). Has anyone give the MacBook Air a spin in Lr Classic? Opinions? Is it a viable platform for Lr?


----------



## Zenon (Nov 15, 2018)

I have a 2015 Macbook Air with 4GB and 121 GB SSD. I use it for travel. I have Classic, PS, DXO PL, Canon's DPP, Topaz AI Clear and my only complaint is the screen size. I have no issues with LR Classic 8. OS is Mojave.


----------



## Luc Desaulniers (Nov 16, 2018)

Thanks a lot. This is encouraging.


----------



## Zenon (Nov 16, 2018)

It smokes my 2011 iMac 16GB that has a disk drive. Boot up times and pretty much everything else.  If you get one it be on turbo compared to mine. SSD is awesome. I'm going to replace the iMac next year and for sure it will have one.


----------



## John Hoffman (Nov 25, 2018)

Luc Desaulniers said:


> Looking into replacing my aging MacBook Pro Retina 2012 with either a fully-specced iPad Pro (which would require a switch to Lr CC mobile) or a 2018 MacBook Air (16Gb 512Gb SSD). Has anyone give the MacBook Air a spin in Lr Classic? Opinions? Is it a viable platform for Lr?


I have the new MacBook Air you described. I haven't used it extensively yet, but my limited use with LR showed no problems.


----------



## Alan in Oakland (Nov 26, 2018)

I had an older MBA with only 8GB of RAM, and I found using Photoshop + Lightroom to be painful and pointless. I got a 2018 MBA with 16 GB of RAM, and I can use Lightroom and even edit in Photoshop as necessary. In Lightroom, editing large images, stitching panoramas, or basically anything that stresses the processor is annoyingly slow, but then it is a MBA. I much prefer to have a smaller, lighter, cheaper machine in the field and a faster machine on my desk, rather than getting a new, expensive MacBook Pro.

(I have a little dongle that gives me 3 USB ports which I find very useful -- I can, for example, transfer files from a CF card to one thumb drive, and make a backup to another thumb drive. I don't have much room on the SSD on my MBA.)


----------



## DrBarryS (Nov 30, 2018)

Yes, I have the new MacBook Air, and I have been using LR Classic and CC extensively. No performance issues at all.....I do have 16 of RAM. I have over 110,000 pics I split between Dropbox and an external drive, with the catalog itself in Dropbox. Have had zero issues. 

My main concern is the screen size, which I charge to “more space” 1680 x 1050, and then use Full Screen mode. I find it too squished up at the default size of 1440 x 900. 

I have not yet used an external monitor but anxious to do so soon. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

